# Treten lernen?



## robby (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

im vergangenen Jahr hat unsere zweijährige Tochter mit dem Laufradfahren
begonnen. Zwischenzeitlich beherscht sie ihr Laufrad so gut, dass wir
daran gedacht haben ihr bereits in diesem Jahr ein Fahrrad zu kaufen.
Bei uns in der Siedlung spielen im Sommer viele Kinder und unsere
Tochter ist begeistert vom Radfahren: Überall wo sie ein Rad findet
setzt sie sich drauf und will versuchen gleich damit loszufahren.

Allerdings waren wir als Eltern so begeistert von dem Laufrad und den
damit verbunden Vorteilen, dass wir die "Nachteile" ganz übersehen
haben: Unsere Tochter kann mit den Pedalen nichts anfangen!

Daher meine Frage an Euch:
Wie bringe ich unserem Kind spielerisch das Treten mit Pedalen bei?
Welches Spielzeug ist eine prima Ergänzung zum Laufrad?

Denke hier an Dreirad, Kettcar oder auch an ein Pedalo.
Nur auf ein Fahrrad mit Stützräder möchte ich gerne verzichten und den
Fuhrpark meiner Kinder überschaubar halten (Stichwort Qualität statt
Quantität).

Freue mich über Eure Erfahrungen/Anregungen/Kommentare 

Danke und Gruß,
Robert


----------



## chris5000 (29. Februar 2012)

Kettcar oder besser gutes(=nicht zu kleines) Dreirad. Ganz egal. Einfach ein oder zweimal von irgendwem für ne Stunde leihen hat auch bei meiner Tochter, die das Radfahren auch noch 2 Monate vor ihrem dritten Geburtstag gelernt hat fürs Pedalieren-Verstehen gereicht. Extra kaufen ist da m.E. nicht nötig.

Absolut vorteilhaft für die Lernkurve - insbesondere fürs Anfahren - ist, wenn das erste Fahrrad keinen Rücktritt hat, da sich nur dann die Kurbeln/Pedale frei in Position bringen lassen. Bei uns hat es 20 Minuten fürs Fahren und nochmal 30 Minuten fürs Anfahren gebraucht. Laufraderfahrung hat wirklich nur Vorteile und keine Nachteile und Stützräder montiert, wer nachhaltig verhindern will, dass sein Kind Radfahren lernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (29. Februar 2012)

Erfahrungsgemäß genügt es, wenn man den Kinder den Bewegungsablauf zeigt:
Kind auf den Rücken legen, Beine in die Luft und strampeln. Optional kann man auch die Füße mit den eigenen Händen im Kreis führen.


----------



## deadpixel (1. März 2012)

Wir hatten das gleiche "Problem". 
Ich hab dann kurzerhand sein Rad auf dem Rollentrainer eingespannt, ein Stück Pappe so an den Rahmen geklemmt, dass zusammen mit den Speichen ein schöner Motorrad-Sound und ein bisschen Widerstand entsteht. Zum Schluss noch ein Video von thesufferfest.com angeworfen und ab ging die wilde Fahrt.


----------



## napstarr (1. März 2012)

2 ist vielleicht einfach zu früh ... ?! 

Mein Sohn hat auch mit 2 mit dem Laufrad angefangen und kam mit 3,5 oder 4 dann zum Rad.
Ich denke, das reicht auch vollkommen, denn ein Laufrad ist viel sicherer zu beherrschen als ein Fahrrad (auch mit Stützrädern).

Wie bereits erwähnt ist ein Dreirad die optimale Lösung um das Pedallieren zu lernen!

Also: weiter Laufrad, dazu ein Dreirad und wenn das mal gut klappt ein Fahrrad (am besten etwas länger warten, dafür dann die Stützräder überspringen - die sind nämlich Quatsch!).


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. März 2012)

Laufrad für das Gleichgewicht und Dreirad oder Kettcar für die Pedale; Stützräder sind dann überflüssig. Das Alter ist doch unerheblich: Hauptsache das Kind hat Spaß und kommt einigermaßen mit den Füßen auf den Boden.


----------



## robby (1. März 2012)

Danke für die Infos. Sobald es das Wetter zulässt werden wir uns mal
bei den Nachbarn das Dreirad ausleihen und dann sehen wir weiter...

Der Rollentrainer ist eine witzige Idee,
kommt für uns aber sicher nicht in Frage 

Das Alter denke ich spielt wirklich keine Rolle, wenn Bewegungsabläufe
und Gleichgewichtsinn stimmen. Unsere Tochter feiert in 10 Tagen ihren
3. Geburtstag - und bis zum ersten Bike vergehen sicher noch ein paar
Wochen.
Natürlich kommt es auch immer auf die Wohnumgebung an
(Verkehrsaufkommen, abschüssige Straßen etc.). Wir wohnen in einer
übersichtlichen Privatstrasse mit vielen Kindern und ohne größeren
Gefahrenquellen (mit Außnahme der dort parkenden Autos...). Und
unmittelbar daneben beginnt der Radweg zu Kindergarten und dem 3km
entfernten Badeweiher.

Natürlich will ich unsere Tochter nicht zum Radfahren zwingen.
Aber wenn sie Freude daran hat - selbst wenn sie es noch nicht kann -
dann möchte ich sie dabei unterstützen. Unseren damaligen Sigletrailer
haben wir übrigens nach mehrmaligen Versuchen und masochistischen
Brüll-Orgien wieder verkauft. Originalzitat: "SELBER FAHREN" 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die ersten Fahrversuche meiner
Tochter und kann mich dabei noch gut an meine ersten Meter erinnern
(damals war ich bereits 6 Jahre alt!).

Gruß, Robert


----------

